# coding facetime over an iphone



## bgardner0125 (Jan 6, 2014)

We have a doctor who is wanting to do office calls over the iphone. He wants someone to go to the nursing home while he stays in office and do an assessment of the pt over the iphone. Is this possible and if so how would I code that? Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 6, 2014)

no that cannot be coded or billed out as a physician encounter.  It is not a phone call nor a telehealth encounter.


----------



## bgardner0125 (Jan 12, 2014)

*coding face time over ipad*

what all does a phone call entail and how do i code it.


----------

